# Cleaners/locksmith



## bluewings (Mar 15, 2015)

Morning can anyone recommend a Cleaner and Locksmith around the Kissonerga area. Plus silly question is there a internet provider I can use without having a landline ?


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Cyta will provide Internet without landline. Just ask for a 'naked line'


----------



## bluewings (Mar 15, 2015)

Thank-you for that just looking into it now, as it's going to be our second home want a cheaper option to keep in touch with things. But a whole TV/phone/internet may be a better option.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

bluewings said:


> ...But a whole TV/phone/internet may be a better option.


I very much doubt it, unless you speak Greek (the TV packages provided by Cyta are nowhere near as good as what you can get by streaming live UK TV).

In addition, unless you specifically need a landline, modern technology will provide you with Skype or FaceTime calls which are free using your broadband connection.


----------



## bluewings (Mar 15, 2015)

Yes your right, just found few different options but mega money. different if we were living there all the time. Stick to your idea !


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> I very much doubt it, unless you speak Greek (the TV packages provided by Cyta are nowhere near as good as what you can get by streaming live UK TV).
> 
> In addition, unless you specifically need a landline, modern technology will provide you with Skype or FaceTime calls which are free using your broadband connection.


In many situations Skype and all other so called free call solutions are far from free. Not all you want to call have this solutions in their end and that is a must for free calls. Using Skype for calling phones is a not very cheap solution with as I see it very poor quality. 

But if you are lucky and there is a wireless provider where you will live, no landline is necessary. We can't even get a landline and use a local wireless internet provider and then a VoIP provider for calling. This works very well for us


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> In many situations Skype and all other so called free call solutions are far from free. Not all you want to call have this solutions in their end and that is a must for free calls. Using Skype for calling phones is a not very cheap solution with as I see it very poor quality.
> 
> But if you are lucky and there is a wireless provider where you will live, no landline is necessary. We can't even get a landline and use a local wireless internet provider and then a VoIP provider for calling. This works very well for us


Yes Anders, you are right that Skype calls are not always free. For anyone like you, running a business here, Skype would not be an ideal solution, and clearly you have found a method which works for you. However, for us having now retired and just wish to keep in contact with friends and family, we have found FaceTime to be our ideal solution which is certainly free (all our family and friends in the UK have iPads or iPhones). For the few which do not have Apple products, we use Skype.

The OP indicated that this was for a second home here in Cyprus and they just wanted to 'keep in contact with things'. Under these circumstances, if they have a broadband connection, I suggested that FaceTime or Skype may be a better solution than paying for a landline with a monthly rental regardless of usage. For them, Skype would be free, except on an odd occasion when they may need to send a text message to someone to make a prior arrangement for a Skype call.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Yes Anders, you are right that Skype calls are not always free. For anyone like you, running a business here, Skype would not be an ideal solution, and clearly you have found a method which works for you. However, for us having now retired and just wish to keep in contact with friends and family, we have found FaceTime to be our ideal solution which is certainly free (all our family and friends in the UK have iPads or iPhones). For the few which do not have Apple products, we use Skype.
> 
> The OP indicated that this was for a second home here in Cyprus and they just wanted to 'keep in contact with things'. Under these circumstances, if they have a broadband connection, I suggested that FaceTime or Skype may be a better solution than paying for a landline with a monthly rental regardless of usage. For them, Skype would be free, except on an odd occasion when they may need to send a text message to someone to make a prior arrangement for a Skype call.


You will be surprised how many people there are out there that has no smartphone or even computer. Skype, or any other service is ok for many but still not for all.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> You will be surprised how many people there are out there that has no smartphone or even computer. Skype, or any other service is ok for many but still not for all.


Very few people these days will not have at least a laptop or a tablet. 
I don't think I know anyone who dosnt have access to these other than my mother who is nearly 90 so its all a bit too much for her. For the occassional call to a family member who dosnt have internet access a call from a mobile here is not expensive if someone dosnt want a landline.


----------



## bluewings (Mar 15, 2015)

Aww the age of technology always gets a debate ! to be fair it's only too spy on my kids via FB i need it for. I've get unlimited call / internet via 4g on vodaphone extra £3 a day when using in EU. So for a month at a time 3 times a year maybe the answer. Just wanted something quicker My husband said while we out there we don't need it, we talk to each other LOL !!


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> You will be surprised how many people there are out there that has no smartphone or even computer. Skype, or any other service is ok for many but still not for all.


If anyone didn't have any of these pieces of technology, what it the use of a broadband connection which was the subject of the topic at hand?

I have found that there are more people out there who do not know the possibilities of the equipment that they already own - including Letitia and me. We constantly learn new tricks for our existing systems from our children, and on the odd occasion from our grandchildren!

The OP must have the technology required. I was giving low cost options for it to be used...


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> Very few people these days will not have at least a laptop or a tablet.
> I don't think I know anyone who dosnt have access to these other than my mother who is nearly 90 so its all a bit too much for her. For the occassional call to a family member who dosnt have internet access a call from a mobile here is not expensive if someone dosnt want a landline.


I don't have a smartphone, and neither do my wife. I use my phone for what it was built for, making phone calls. Perhaps that is the situation in UK and Sweden, but for sure many other countries it is not. F ex we would not be able to contact any of Yuliya's relatives with Skype. They have internet but pay for the Mb. And Smartphones is very rare. And my parents never owned a computer, or mobile

It is easy to assume that everyone has, but for sure that is not true


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> I don't have a smartphone, and neither do my wife. I use my phone for what it was built for, making phone calls. Perhaps that is the situation in UK and Sweden, but for sure many other countries it is not. F ex we would not be able to contact any of Yuliya's relatives with Skype. They have internet but pay for the Mb. And Smartphones is very rare. And my parents never owned a computer, or mobile
> 
> It is easy to assume that everyone has, but for sure that is not true


I said most people have at least one of those items (other than the very elderly) Therefore they can contact people on Skype. As Dave and Leticia said the OP must at least have one of these items to have enquired about internet access.

And actually I never mentioned smartphones


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

For a locksmith I highly recommend Marinos from MS Locksmith. His website with contact info is below. Or call 00357 7000-85-85

Paphos M.S. Locksmith Service

Good luck!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

bluewings said:


> My husband said while we out there we don't need it, we talk to each other LOL !!


What a novel idea.

Are you newlyweds?



Pete


----------



## bluewings (Mar 15, 2015)

Lol no not newly weds those days are well gone (( Think my husband was thinking more of saving money by not having internet !


----------

